
JavaFX 1.0 release date is December 2nd 2008 - davidw
http://blogs.sun.com/theplanetarium/entry/javafx_1_0_release_date
======
bilbo0s
JavaFX is GPL'd?

Sun is a study in how to kill a product.

Build a business and be obliged to give your competitors your source code!
What a feature!

Do they realize they are behind Flash and Silverlight?

WOW!

